# Front mount for Toyota Tacoma



## matrix

Guys,

I just got a 2010 Tacoma and i'm looking for ideas on a front mount receiver for my rod rack. What are some options? I like the idea of the class three hitch but either way i think I'm gonna have to get Harbour Welding to refit my rack.

Where would it mount up to on this truck? Do I need to remove the skid plate to do it?

Thanks for any help.
Terry


----------



## GreenFord

Here' who makes a front receiver hitch for that truck. You can also download the install spec sheet. I bought one from them and was very impressed with the build quality.

http://www.curtmfg.com/index.cfm?event=hitch 
Not sure why the link wont work but just look up Curt MFG and type in what truck and hitch type you want.


----------



## VBpierkingmac

n/m misread post


----------



## dudeondacouch

I want the CBIoffroad one, but I can't get them to answer email.


----------



## big minnow

I have a 06 Tacoma and like greenford bought from curt mfg. They make a nice product.
www.curtmfg.com


----------



## spydermn

http://www.buyautotruckaccessories.com/product.cfm/cf-bin/pn.valley-front-mount-towing-receivers/doapps.1/#apps
Got mine for my tundra here. Really easy install, no drilling. 

Now I had to look for a older year in the same model. Did the same thing with my tundra, worked fine


----------



## matrix

Thanks Guys...I appreciate the help. Im gonna pick up a front mount and get the rack done this weekend.

I looked at the mounting instruction for the hitch and it doesn't say anything about removing the skid plate so I am assuming you don't need to but does anybody know if you have to remove the skid plate to mount the hitch or does it just mount up in front of it?


----------



## big minnow

I did not on my 06.


----------



## matrix

Sounds good...thanks


----------



## GreenFord

I should have said I didn't buy it from Curt I found the one for my Jeep at..
www.hitchsource.com for mine they had the best price I could find.


----------



## andrew k

check out http://www.portstrailersupply.com

$189 for the CURT front hitch for your Tacoma.


----------



## matrix

andrew k said:


> check out http://www.portstrailersupply.com
> 
> $189 for the CURT front hitch for your Tacoma.



Thanks Andrew! That's the lowest price I've seen.


----------



## andrew k

i thought the thread was funny because i was searching for a front mount for my 2005 the day before...


----------



## jyingling

Behold the mighty Amazon: Curt 31313 (according to etrailer.com's database) $171.65 and it ships for free if you're an Amazon prime member ($80 a year, HIGHLY recommend it - free 2 day shipping on most orders)


----------



## AbuMike

My Curt front receiver for my 06 Tacoma got here about 1hr ago. Unpacked everything and checked it over. First bolt to last 30min. install......


----------



## matrix

Update on my install guys...As AbuMike said from first bolt to last a 30 min job! And I did not have to remove the skid plate on mine (2010) don't know about other years.


----------



## matrix

Oh yea and headed south tomorrow morning with the new truck and rack just in time for them to close the point.....Absolutely Incredible!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fisho

FYI: there are two types of hitch styles, single and double arm hitches (or whatever they are called). The single arms are simple to install and are not as stable. The double arms usually require removeing your skid plate and do some welding. I have the single arm and it works fine for my coolor but that's all i have. If i had buckets on the side w/ a larger rack i would recommend a double arm reciever for the stablity. Just my 2cents.

sam


----------



## beachcaster

I just had a hidden hitch mounted on my 2011 tacoma. It actually came off my 06 tundra that harbor aluminum made for me. These guys cut it down due to smaller frame on my tacoma and bolted it to the aluminum bars that connect the front bumber to the frame. They did take the skid plate off to have room to work installing it.


----------



## Grommet

Looking to front-mount a rack on my 1999 Taco, but can only find a rec mount for a 2001-2004 (Hidden hitch). I checked all the links on this thread and didn't find anything else. Is there one out there for 1999s, and if not, will the 2001 fit/work?


----------



## AbuMike

nevermind....


----------



## Grommet

I did done googleded, but can't find one for 1999.


----------



## phonfish

I bought my curt front hitch from autozone.com. It was for my 06 duramax. took all of 35 minutes to install. Cost was $140 delivered to my door.
Ports Trailer sales wanted 165 for hitch + 50 to install.


----------

